# Omg Had To Rush My Cat In To Vets



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi all as you all know my cat who is pregnant has had a discharge for a few weeks and i took her to the vets they said she was ok and just wait and see what happens.

well my cat has became so ill she collapsed today and had blood and puss pouring out of her, so you can see i was very stressed.

i rang vets and said until i get paid i have no money they agreed to see her and the vet looked at her and said that she need to be spayed but would check for live kittens before hand, anyway cut long story short they said it would cost £800 i argued this and then they said it would be £600 and i had to pay it all there and then, they called the manager who told me to take the cat to the PDSA so i pointed out i am working full time and they would not except a breeder so she said they could not treat my cat unless i paid this money, i burst into tears and said i could not take her home like that and i pointed at my cat who at that moment made a strange noise and blood and puss flew out of her.
so i was told that they wanted my wage slips and the address of where i work and they will treat my cat but take me to court and get the money back from my wages before i get paid.

i really feel this is out of order as i said i could pay £100 this month when i get paid and next then my kittens will be sold and i can pay bill off.
they told me they would not wait that long, i don't know what people think but most people cannot just pluck £600 out the air like that.

WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK 

and my cat is so ill i am not sure she will pull through.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately that is a downfall of keeping pets. If they get sick it costs. I hope she pulls through. Its a shame she has to suffer.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Firstly I am very sorry for your cat, secondly I would be bl**dy fuming as the vet - considering that he had seem the vet previously!!! Did you point this out to him! `obviously a through examination was not done last time!!! did you point this out to him.

As I say I am really sorry for both you and your cat, thank god you got her there otherwise it's anyone's guess what could have happened.

As for your vet!!! I'd change him - pronto!!!!!!!!!

DT
to add, cases like this do question my faith in the human race sometimes!!! Especially a VET - who sign the hypicrital oath when the qualify which says words to the effect that they will not allow animals to suffer unnessesarily!!!

Hope all is well


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I think its disgusting of your vets to treat you this way. I think a lot of vets charge to high as well and just see pounds signs instead of treating the animal, i am sorry that this as happened to you and i really hope that your cat is ok. Will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

That is absolutely shocking, I would definitely report this vet to the BVA or RCVS, whoever it is that deals with complaints. They have been negligent in failing to treat a potentially fatal pyometra. They also cannot refuse to treat a sick animal, that would be against the oath that all vets take when they qualify! And they have also been very rude and uncaring. You should get this into your local papers, local radio etc - it's just unbelieveable. 
Meanwhile I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this and you might even lose your cat due to their stupidity.:incazzato:



bluechip said:


> hi all as you all know my cat who is pregnant has had a discharge for a few weeks and i took her to the vets they said she was ok and just wait and see what happens.
> 
> well my cat has became so ill she collapsed today and had blood and puss pouring out of her, so you can see i was very stressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

yes i know this but i feel that the vets was out of order, i understand animals get ill thats why i have insurance on them but am not covered by this during pregnancy, also the amount i have paid to my vets in the last few years and i do healthy pet club with them so yes i understand they cost when ill my point being you should be allowed to pay monthly when they are slapping a big bill on you not threaten court


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Hypocritical is about right in this vet's case!!!!

(you meant Hippocratic, but we all understand!)



DoubleTrouble said:


> Firstly I am very sorry for your cat, secondly I would be bl**dy fuming as the vet - considering that he had seem the vet previously!!! Did you point this out to him! `obviously a through examination was not done last time!!! did you point this out to him.
> 
> As I say I am really sorry for both you and your cat, thank god you got her there otherwise it's anyone's guess what could have happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

kozykatz said:


> That is absolutely shocking, I would definitely report this vet to the BVA or RCVS, whoever it is that deals with complaints. They have been negligent in failing to treat a potentially fatal pyometra. They also cannot refuse to treat a sick animal, that would be against the oath that all vets take when they qualify! And they have also been very rude and uncaring. You should get this into your local papers, local radio etc - it's just unbelieveable.
> Meanwhile I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this and you might even lose your cat due to their stupidity.:incazzato:


Brilliant post!
and one I can only agree with! These incidences need highlighting, look at the RCVS which you will find if you google it!
DT


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have said alot of late for you to change vets as yours are f**king a*seholes putting it mildly. Hope your girl pulls through.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

where is your cat now? with them? if not try find another vet


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

bluechip said:


> yes i know this but i feel that the vets was out of order, i understand animals get ill thats why i have insurance on them but am not covered by this during pregnancy, also the amount i have paid to my vets in the last few years and i do healthy pet club with them so yes i understand they cost when ill my point being you should be allowed to pay monthly when they are slapping a big bill on you not threaten court


I totally agree with you, its bang out of order xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

bloody hell bluechip - what an awful thing to happen and what a thoroughly unsympathetic vet! 

Is it the checking for live kittens that is going to cost the extra money - a spay doesn't cost £600! I don't know why it is going to cost this much - I suppose the checking for live kittens makes it a C-section but the chances are the kittens aren't alive anyway - what day is she on? Anything earlier than 58 days is unlikely to survive. So maybe just a straight spay would be better - certainly cheaper!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

bluechip said:


> yes i know this but i feel that the vets was out of order, i understand animals get ill thats why i have insurance on them but am not covered by this during pregnancy, also the amount i have paid to my vets in the last few years and i do healthy pet club with them so yes i understand they cost when ill my point being you should be allowed to pay monthly when they are slapping a big bill on you not threaten court


this is the answer to gr33neyes

thank you to the rest who is as out raged as me


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

This is not right AT ALL!!!

I would call around for another Vet. I had a little kitten (5 years ago) who burnt his foot. The treatment cost £500. I told them I could not afford that, they still treated him.

I was not working at the time, they called to ask how much I could afford and I said £20 per month and they were fine with this.

I feel so sorry for you, you have a had a horrid couple of weeks.

I hope things get better for you soon.

Take care


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh no   

Can you ask to do a payment plan like £100 per month ore something?! 

PDSA accepts council tax & housing benefit if you are on that?

A boy who works for my dad, his dogs mated & mum rejected them & the PDSA said 'tuff' basically he is now feeding 5 as 4 died 

What about the RSPCA?? 

How is she doing now? Do you know if the kits are ok?  *big hugs*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

That is shocking treatment from a vet. 

In my opinion it should be you threatening them with legal action, they failed your girl by not giving her appropriate treatment when you first took her in............if they had then this deperate situation wouldn't have got so far You need to remind them of that and make it clear to them that you will sue for negligence and also claim compensation for the loss of a breeding queen.............but only after your girl has been treated first and you are sure she will be ok - poor thing,  You must be worried sick for her.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Appalled 

I would be absolutely fuming considering that if they had actually shown more interest the first time you contacted them [ I remember you posting, and how glib they were] this bill would most likely not have occurred!
Earlier intervention could have saved you and your poor girl a lot of distress.
If I were you, I would take the time to sit and think yourself through the whole series of events, and write a formal complaint.

Petplan do provide breeder insurance cover [ there is an initial exclusion period that needs checking as I was given different info by different PP reps each time I talked to them ]
Failing that, a credit card kept only for breeding emergency costs and paid off after kittens might be a thought whilst you try to build your savings , but to threaten like that when your cat is so distressed and you never mentioned NOT paying is just awful .


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh god, I was really hoping all would be well for your girl.

I cant beleive what they have said to you, It just goes to show not all vets are in it for the love of the animals, some are just seeing pound signs!

I know its not much help , but do you have any family or friends that could help you out, or a credit card/overdraft etc.

Iam really sorry this has happened, I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

kozykatz said:


> Hypocritical is about right in this vet's case!!!!
> 
> (you meant Hippocratic, but we all understand!)


Now I wonder if I did that on purpose
lol
DT


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

How is your girl?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Angeli said:


> That is shocking treatment from a vet.
> 
> In my opinion it should be you threatening them with legal action, they failed your girl by not giving her appropriate treatment when you first took her in............if they had then this deperate situation wouldn't have got so far You need to remind them of that and make it clear to them that you will sue for negligence and also claim compensation for the loss of a breeding queen.............but only after your girl has been treated first and you are sure she will be ok - poor thing,  You must be worried sick for her.


I am so so angry,I totally agree with Angeli, they stood there arguing with you while your cat was potentially losing her life in front of them.

I hope Cass is ok, I am here if you need me hun!

My boy had a 1700 chf op on his leg which Im paying for monthly, they asked for half up front which is fair enough but haven't nagged me once for when the next payment will be. Their concern is for Sandy. If Cassie dies I would demand a full refund AND take THEM to court for neglect!

Izzie


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

agree with all posts and posters.... hope your girl is ok ,and you too ((big hug)) 

im so shocked with your treatment ,write that letter asap , vets surely cannot treat people like that :mad5:

hope your girl gets the chance of getting better xx


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> I am so so angry,I totally agree with Angeli, they stood there arguing with you while your cat was potentially losing her life in front of them.
> 
> I hope Cass is ok, I am here if you need me hun!
> 
> ...


I am sat here absolutely disgusted at the vets attitude, how unfeeling can you get. Sounds like your vet needs a new vocation, like maybe he would be more suited to being an undetaker. I wish you all the best hun and am praying for your little one xx lisa xx


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

ok had phone call from the vet they have had to spay as her womb on one side was totally full of puss and was about to burst.
on the other side was a little kitten a boy who at the moment is breathing and trying to get milk of mum, i am not sure he will live due to the fact he is twelve days early and is bold but i am keeping fingers crossed for both of them.

when i have my girl home and well i am going to take action on the vets as i am so angry that they treated me this way and reduced me to tears in the vets when i am not like this normally. i am a level headed person and i work as a nurse and if i ever treated a family the way i was treat this morning i would be sacked.


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

bluechip said:


> ok had phone call from the vet they have had to spay as her womb on one side was totally full of puss and was about to burst.
> on the other side was a little kitten a boy who at the moment is breathing and trying to get milk of mum, i am not sure he will live due to the fact he is twelve days early and is bold but i am keeping fingers crossed for both of them.
> 
> when i have my girl home and well i am going to take action on the vets as i am so angry that they treated me this was and reduced me to tears in the vets when i am not like this normally. i am a level headed person and i work as a nurse and if i ever treated a family the way i was treat this morning i would be sacked.


(((Bluechip))) I am gllad you are going to take action against the vet. I will be keeping everything crossed for your little kitten xx lisa xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

£800 sounds like a rip off to me too!! I know it was 4 yrs ago, but Alice had a kitten die inside, she passed it and it was completely rotten. It had all been contained in its bag, but the birth process split it all out. Caesar, flush out and resussitation of the kitten still inside - £160!! all in. Their prices have gone up, 3 yrs ago I paid £200 for a spay following an open pyo. I think the most you should expect is £400 - £500, and thats at the outside.

Apalling treatment, if they are your regular vets. Mine would not behave like that. When Sky was having treatment, that totaled over £1200 in the end, they stopped me paying everytime I went in, and gave me a bill at the end with a further discount from that. No demands as to when to pay either. A good vet should appreciate the regular business a breeder brings them!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

bluechip said:


> ok had phone call from the vet they have had to spay as her womb on one side was totally full of puss and was about to burst.
> on the other side was a little kitten a boy who at the moment is breathing and trying to get milk of mum, i am not sure he will live due to the fact he is twelve days early and is bold but i am keeping fingers crossed for both of them.
> 
> when i have my girl home and well i am going to take action on the vets as i am so angry that they treated me this way and reduced me to tears in the vets when i am not like this normally. i am a level headed person and i work as a nurse and if i ever treated a family the way i was treat this morning i would be sacked.


Concentrate on getting you girl back and in good health Bluechip and with hope the little boy too (sending him good vibes). Hard as it may be try and hold you tongue at the moment ( not saying you would do any other but just thought I'd mention it). Check all information regarding 'formal complaint against a vet' ask for a copy of all the vet has of the cats record - including the recent visit (to make sure this has not be doctored) check carefully any notes that are written, and when you have all the facts Then when you are not quite so emotionaly charged and are KICK ARSE!!! I for one am backing you as I am sure are most of the forum members
all the best
DT


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

Your vet has behaved very wrong! This is definately worth a complaint to the R.C.V.S no vet really wants to stand in a hearing where their case will be held in public,

Here is all you need to know about making a complaint against your vet and you can do it online  RCVS Online / Veterinary Surgeons / Complaints procedure
Good luck and hopefully your poor cat will pull through.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So glad your girl has pulled trough and hopefully the little boy will survive - the treatment you recieved was appalling! I agree with everyone else that you should complain as you asked for treatment previously and they wouldn't do it!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

How awful for you. I do hope you wee boy gains in strength and pulls through and his mum has a full and speedy recovery!

I think you're right to complain and take this further. I would also go to the local papers so other pet owners are informed of your vets frankly uncaring manner towards a animal in pain.

If they actually carry out their threat to take you to court for payment the very most that would happen is the court would set up a monthly payment plan for you that you can afford based on your incomings and out goings. The fact that you have already offered to pay in installments and the vet has refused will go in your favour. Please do not feel threated by what is at the end of the day bullying tactics!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry if my first post came across as uncaring or rude, it wasn,t meant that way. My vet always asks for payments before I leave the surgery but these have only been minor problems and nothing to the extreme you are coping with. 

I think I would also look at reporting this vet. After all they are there to save lives and promote health in animals and while they were bullying you your animals health was deteriorating.


This oath is sworn by vets, as they join the profession:
I PROMISE above all that I will pursue the work of my profession with uprightness of conduct and that my constant endeavour will be to ensure the welfare of the animals committed to my care.

This means that, in any apparent conflict of interest, in situations involving animals, the vet should decide in favour of the animal.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Well, thank goodness they've operated now - disappointing that she had to be spayed, but I hope they now realise what they have done by their neglect 
I'd take them to the cleaners for this - you have a very good case.
I wish you the best and hope your girl will soon get over it. Sadly the kitten is very unlikely to survive but at least you have your girl.



bluechip said:


> ok had phone call from the vet they have had to spay as her womb on one side was totally full of puss and was about to burst.
> on the other side was a little kitten a boy who at the moment is breathing and trying to get milk of mum, i am not sure he will live due to the fact he is twelve days early and is bold but i am keeping fingers crossed for both of them.
> 
> when i have my girl home and well i am going to take action on the vets as i am so angry that they treated me this way and reduced me to tears in the vets when i am not like this normally. i am a level headed person and i work as a nurse and if i ever treated a family the way i was treat this morning i would be sacked.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

well said,



DoubleTrouble said:


> Concentrate on getting you girl back and in good health Bluechip and with hope the little boy too (sending him good vibes). Hard as it may be try and hold you tongue at the moment ( not saying you would do any other but just thought I'd mention it). Check all information regarding 'formal complaint against a vet' ask for a copy of all the vet has of the cats record - including the recent visit (to make sure this has not be doctored) check carefully any notes that are written, and when you have all the facts Then when you are not quite so emotionaly charged and are KICK ARSE!!! I for one am backing you as I am sure are most of the forum members
> all the best
> DT


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh BC I am so so sorry I agree think of your girl & new bubba, positive thoughts being sent for him xx
I know you will be xx
Then yes get some advice ie vet as this surely is neglagance How dare they!! I'm gutted for you as you have had such a hard time lately ((((X)))) & this I can imagine has just tipped you way over xx

Onwards & upwards as they say, I know hard to believe at the mo & you have some great support on here but please try to stay positive as best you can xx


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh no
> 
> Can you ask to do a payment plan like £100 per month ore something?!
> 
> ...


Rspca dont see breeders but any emergency like this we accept just that they get spayed at the same time, i would complain to the veterinary board as it is against the oath, it drives me insane how private vets do this an emergency is an emergency its an animals life at risk at the end of the day all seems be about blumin money with some vets, sorry for the situation fingers crossed ur girl pulls throughx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Fingers crossed for your girl and baby - thinking of you xxx

D xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is dreadful for you and I am sorry. The price seems very high. I had an out of hours pyo once where the vet did a caesarean and flushed the whole thing out because I was not willing to have her spayed (the pyo was set up by a stuck dead kitten so unlikely to recur), and the bill was no higher than yours.

As for negligence - well that depends. Certainly the vet should have taken your concerns seriously and warned you of the likely outcome if it turned into an emergency. On the other hand if it were me at the vets desperate to get live kittens out I can well imagine my vet would not use the usual treatment , but would no doubt warn me and make it very clear on the notes that I had been warned. But the chances of getting live kittens were always going to be very low and certainly I would think most breeders would take the line that sacrificing the very low chance of kittens surviving was well worth it in order to save the mother.

I am amazed you got a live one out, poor little mite, I'm afraid his chances of survival are extremely low - what was it, 53 days gestation?

I also fully understand owing vets money - to my shame I have to say that at one time I foudn myself completely unable to pay the bill I had rung up, stopped answering the phone (it was cut off soon after that), and when I had a cat who tore himself badly on barbed wire I had to go running to another vet and count myself lucky that they did not want paying up front. My parents paid in the end. When I got married and did have money, I did of course pay the first vet off in full. I haven't yet been in trouble with my present vet and don't expect to be, but they do have a "red sticker alert" that flashes up on their terminal if I am overdue with payment and certainly I have seen that up on my record a few times.

Probably your girl will recover quickly. Do keep us updated won't you.

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just read through all of this and have to add how disgusted I am by your vet's attitude BC . Sending you xxx & ((())) for you, your lovely girl and her baby kit. I hope he pulls through xx and I wish you the strength to deal with this awful vet.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Whatever happened now isn't necessarily the point.

What you need to concentrate upon and I hope you have documented was your concerns about the discharge that your queen has been producing for a couple of weeks and which was dismissed by the vet even though you expressed doubts and concerns.

That, and the treatment you have received now, should be documented unemotionally and submitted as a complaint.


----------



## meeks (Apr 30, 2009)

this also happened to my cat this week, the ultra sound scan to make sure there was a kitten inside her was £179.00, all in all plus the C-section, drips and spaying was going to cost me over £900. I fortunataly, in my case do claim benefits so took my cat to PDSA and it cost £85, if I was working I would get pet insurance but as I am low income its more feasible for me to just pay as I need to at PDSA, they were brilliant but even the vets that initially were charging £900 did contact me to find out how my cat was doing so that was nice of them. I just think that vets in general are expensive and also depends on where you live


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

My first queen Ruby had a caesarian/spay due to one kitten and it cost £148...go back to the vet and demand to see how he came to that price! Outrageous!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Mochali said:


> My first queen Ruby had a caesarian/spay due to one kitten and it cost £148...go back to the vet and demand to see how he came to that price! Outrageous!


Surely this little cutie has to be named Yoda?

I'm also appalled at this vets attitude, they should have just treated the cat and worried about the money later....disgusting!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread - cannot believe that anyone qualified to help an animal in distress and pain (i.e Vet) can just stand there with the cat in front of them and argue the t*** over money. Funny how the price dropped by £200 when first queried as well. Money grabbing idiot if you ask me. 

I do hope your girl is recovering well and that the kitten is ok too. Sending purrs and hugs


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

To the latest posters on this thread! I think if you check back you will see that the little kitten did not make it!
Very sad for the OP - hope mum is doing OK
DT


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> To the latest posters on this thread! I think if you check back you will see that the little kitten did not make it!
> Very sad for the OP - hope mum is doing OK
> DT


Sorry if I caused any confusion, I was aware that little one in this thread didn't make it but that mum is improving.

I was referring to the little siamese kitty in Mochali's sig, looks just like Yoda to me.


----------

